# Solved: Need to replace mousepad - Can't find what I am looking for.



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I have a clear glasstop desk. I have a small gel wristwrest from an old mousepad. I have a round thin mousepad that is not comfortable at all its too small and it slides easily on the glass.

The mouse is optical so the mouse on the glass directly with nothing under it is a no no (the mouse pointer does not move at all).

The round mousepad if placed underneath the glass works but its too small and of course it does not stick.

What I am looking for is something that I can stick under the glass, that has natural stickability (so it doesn't look like I got some 3m tape and slapped it on there) and is not obnoxious in color. Almost like a reverse wallpaper sort of thing.

Anyone ever hear of something like this?


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

If you are artistic, you could paint a mountain scene or something on the back side of the glass.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Truthfully, I doubt that will work. The LED will reflect from the top surface of the glass and still screw up the mouse function. It may have seemed to work in a brief test, but I'll bet it will be frustrating to use over the long haul. 

I'd just put a mousepad on the desktop.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

I thought it might work as he stated if he places the mouse pad under the glass it works. You could always switch to a trackball. I use one on my desktop as I don't have much desktop.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Fabric stores sell glues that are made for temporary use and wash out. Just use it to glue a piece of phony leather or a panel of modern art-remove it with water when you decide to change it. (Quilters use it to secure pieces then wash it out after sewing, they also have a wash-out-iron on interfacing that stifffens fabric)


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm not artistic in the least think of me as the anti-artist and it did work for the 2 days I had something taped underneath. I just need to find something that will work that doesn't look like some bubblegum and tinfoil solution. The desk is in the living room and I want to keep my desk presentable. Is there perhaps any sticky clear film I can apply to a picture or something? I don't want to obscure what I put there with glue and I would like to be able to change it back to clear glass easily.

I have a general detest of mouse pads because they never stay put, are the size I want them to be, and I always go off the edges of it and have to recenter. If I do something like this I can pick the size, it won't move unless I move it on purpose, and due to the size of what I will put under I won't have to recenter as often.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Knotbored that sounds almost like what will work. Do you know the name of these types of glue or possibly some brands?


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

Staples has some double sided tape, you might want to try that. It's made by scotch, item #383534.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Muhahahaha it works a charm 

http://www.target.com/Photo-Mount-P...387030-8602565?ie=UTF8&rh=k:glue-clear&page=1

I just got an older large picture and sprayed it and I am smooth mousing


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm stunned, I tried the identical test on a glass table here, and my Microsoft and Logitech optical mouse didn't like any kind of surface under the glass, they still were very jerky.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Mines just a little ole dell (nothing special the same old optical that goes out with most every system) but no problems at all. I would think a laser mouse would have problems but shouldn't an optical as long as it has somthing to detect what is under it work? Maybe the optics of the ones you tested with are more precise and require nothing to reflect back from? I donno I just know I am working the same way I do at work on a standard engineered desktop.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, if it works for you, that's all that really matters!


----------

